# Blue. AC1 and Axino. Who's got one or tried one



## funny looking kid (Jan 16, 2012)

My LBS carries Blue but I don't know much about them other than fluffy magazine reviews. So, who's got one or tried one and what do you think? Trying to decide between the Blue AC1 vs specialized Tarmac or Venge. The shop has test bikes so I'll ride one first but want to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't speak of those frames, but I have a Blue Norcross SP (cyclocross) and love it. The bike is stable both on and off road and handles really well. I bought the frameset from Mountains Plus and built it up with parts from another bike, and all the threads were clean and paint was well done. You might want to give MP a call to see if someone there rides one. The guy I spoke with happened to own the Norcross SP and had ridden the carbon versions as well, so he had some good insight. mpgear.com

Here it is with the road wheels on:


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Ac1*

I have a new Blue AC1SL LE ordered, should be here in March.
Have a couple of friends that ride the AC1 and AC1SL. No complaints from either. Prob not your best climbing bike, but both friends say it is very fast on flats and rollers.


----------



## funny looking kid (Jan 16, 2012)

The blacked out look of the LE is pretty sweet. 

Have you taken either of their bikes or a 2012 out for a test ride? I found a couple of reviews claiming the back triangle flexes so much that the brake pads rub and that cornering is sub-par. I find that hard to believe given the big magazine reviews didn't mention anything negative like that 

Can you ask the guys who ride them if they can actually feel the BB flex and what they think about cornering?


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Haven't heard of that one*

My friends (one is 6'2", 215 lbs, other is 5'7" 135lbs) both ride last years AC1SL.
The big guy liked his so much he bought an AC1 to train on. (yeah, he has a bit of $$$).

Neither of them have had any problems with the rear triangle flexing. The big guy is an absolute monster. If he can't flex the rear triangle, I doubt any sprinter could.

I have not been able to test ride the bike myself. Shop did not have my size in stock.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got a Blue RC4 as my bad weather/ beater bike. No complaints except the lower grommet holding the shift cables has come loose and I had to re epoxy it (it is also riveted). Also the seat post collar broke, in which they sent me a free replacement. With all the bikes out there today, I like Blue, but not enough to get another. Instead, I chose a Parlee as my go to ride.


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Uncle*

I deleted my review due to a friendly request. :thumbsup:






jfitzem said:


> My friends (one is 6'2", 215 lbs, other is 5'7" 135lbs) both ride last years AC1SL.
> The big guy liked his so much he bought an AC1 to train on. (yeah, he has a bit of $$$).
> 
> Neither of them have had any problems with the rear triangle flexing. The big guy is an absolute monster. If he can't flex the rear triangle, I doubt any sprinter could.
> ...


----------



## funny looking kid (Jan 16, 2012)

Leadout1 said:


> I just rode my blue AC1 SL red/white/black and it flexes like crazy! It wobbles from side to side at the fork and the frame is super soft. I'm putting it right back in the box and selling it. The wheels are sweet though!


What year was the frame and how much do you weigh?

Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## gofastnow (Feb 22, 2012)

*Blue Reviews- AC1/AC1SL*

Suggestion - go to Bicycling's Bike and Gear review site (I'm being prevented from posting the website since I'm a new Forum user) for 30 reviews by actual riders owning either the AC1 or AC1SL. 28 rated the bikes a "5", one a "4" and the other jerk doesn't count because he evidently has a hard one for Chinese/Taiwan made carbon frames. Not one complaint about any flex problems that I recall. I've got a 2012 AC1 with the new SRAM Red ordered now.


----------



## funny looking kid (Jan 16, 2012)

Gofastnow - when do you expect to get your bike?


----------



## gofastnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Like all AC1s, mine isn't expected to arrive until March at the earliest regardless of where you've ordered the bike. AC1SLs don't arrive until even later - May/June sometime. Just so you know, it's a Taiwan made frame like so many high end carbon bikes these days. I've researched the Blue AC1/AC1SL extensively and have numerous videos, reviews and other information on it if you're interested.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Blue AC1 2011 set up completely like a AC1 SL - Sram Red, TRP R970 SL, and Reynolds Assault Clincher Wheelset. 
Before this bike I had been riding for 30 years on a OLMO w full Campy Record. 
When I was looking for a bike I really did not want to end up w a bike that was less then what I was riding. The OLMO/Campy Equipment is from the early 80s it is still perfect and the bike rides great even though I was over 220 and 52 years old when I got the Blue.
This AC1 is a awesome bike I am riding more and more each week I really love riding this bike.
Last week I logged over 126 miles I am loosing weight and cranking as hard as possible to flex this bike it is not flexing on me. I don't know what I'm really going to do, ride, race, Oh yeah I'm 52. 
This bike makes me think that maybe I could race. Everybody who see's this bike loves it. It is so much more then what I had. But it is 30 years since I bought I bike. 
If you are looking at a carbon aero bike look at the Blue AC1.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

If you haven't seen it already, the AC1SL LE made the cover of Bicycling Mag this month.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Saw it, nice article


----------



## gofastnow (Feb 22, 2012)

*Blue. AC1 and Axino. Who's got one or tried one*

Ordered my new 2012 AC1 with 2012 SRAM Red last week after taking a test ride on a 2011 AC1 with Ultegra 6700. We weighed the test bike at the LBS and it was exactly 17 lbs. My considerably lighter 2012 w/SRAM Red should come in around 15 lbs. I hammered up a short steep hill and absolutely no flex. Light, compliant and comfortable for the 20 minutes I spent on it. Probably will change the saddle, though. Unlike the article in Bicycling, I didn't notice any shifting friction problems due to cable routing issues. My 1999 Ti bike has the 1999 Mavic Heliums wheels and I thought they were light. The American Classics 420 Aero 3s are 100 grams lighter and faster. Can't wait until I receive my AC1!


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

funny looking kid said:


> What year was the frame and how much do you weigh?
> 
> Thanks for the reviews.


Check my latest review


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a 2011 frame and my weight is 210, height 6'0
Frame size is large or 58-59


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Seneb said:


> If you haven't seen it already, the AC1SL LE made the cover of Bicycling Mag this month.


That's how you know when a bike's good. Now if they could only teach me how to prepare for a century and drop ten pounds quick!!!


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I put mine up for sale 2012. Go to the classifieds frame section. Let me know if you know anyone that's interested.

thanks




gofastnow said:


> Like all AC1s, mine isn't expected to arrive until March at the earliest regardless of where you've ordered the bike. AC1SLs don't arrive until even later - May/June sometime. Just so you know, it's a Taiwan made frame like so many high end carbon bikes these days. I've researched the Blue AC1/AC1SL extensively and have numerous videos, reviews and other information on it if you're interested.


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

My 2012 is up for sale in our frame classifieds section.


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*waiting game*

I ordered my AC1 SL LE in January or February. Still have not received it and do not have a estimated date of arrival. Bike shop has my money and my Patience is wearing thin........


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Our sponsored team was lucky to get our AC1 SL A few guys ordered the LE and were told...not gonna happen. They are very behind on the LE. Good luck







jfitzem said:


> I ordered my AC1 SL LE in January or February. Still have not received it and do not have a estimated date of arrival. Bike shop has my money and my Patience is wearing thin........


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Any luck yet? 







jfitzem said:


> I ordered my AC1 SL LE in January or February. Still have not received it and do not have a estimated date of arrival. Bike shop has my money and my Patience is wearing thin........


----------



## toddious (Dec 14, 2011)

There is a website selling the Blue AC1 Aero framesets for $800. I'm very seriously considering, but the reviews seem to be mixed. Most bad reviews claim the frame is not very stiff, and has heavy flex in the BB. 

I live in FL so I don't do many climbs, and I don't race so no true "sprints". I'm curious what feedback others might have? The price seems great for a full carbon frameset. Thoughts?


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

toddious said:


> There is a website selling the Blue AC1 Aero framesets for $800. I'm very seriously considering, but the reviews seem to be mixed. Most bad reviews claim the frame is not very stiff, and has heavy flex in the BB.
> 
> I live in FL so I don't do many climbs, and I don't race so no true "sprints". I'm curious what feedback others might have? The price seems great for a full carbon frameset.
> 
> I deleted my review on request.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know why people say this bike is flex -y 
Here's a bike shop that sells blue and has team raced Blue ask them. 
The Blue AC1 has in its short time in the market proven to Be a serious contender to bike enthusiast and Bike mags with awesome reviews. 
http://aroadbike4u.com/


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

horvatht said:


> I don't know why people say this bike is flex -y
> Here's a bike shop that sells blue and has team raced Blue ask them.
> The Blue AC1 has in its short time in the market proven to Be a serious contender to bike enthusiast and Bike mags
> 
> Deleted review on friendly request :thumbsup:


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

ok, I have to ask...since the Blue AC1 is an "aero" road bike with obvious TT bike roots, what about all the other new "aero" road bikes coming out like the BMC and the Cervelo S5 Aero frame that's already out for racing? Does this mean that all "aero bikes" are going to suck for crits and canyon racing? I think the trend is trying to make a road bike that is more aero than simply putting drop handlebars on a TT bike and calling it an aero road bike which I don't think some of these manufacturers are doing. I will say I don't like the shifter cables on the Blue AC1 entering the frame on the top tube, that appears to be a TT frame trying to be a road bike.

I have a riding buddy who owns a Cervelo S5 aero bike and from behind it looks like he's riding a razor blade but from the side it like the bike widens quickly almost like those cartoons where they get flat and then turn to the side and their wide again. He says this half jokingly about his S5 in that it feels like he's always riding with a tailwind. I'd like to say that about my bike.


----------



## Leadout1 (Oct 19, 2011)

tthome said:


> ok, I have to ask...since the Blue AC1 is an "aero" road bike with obvious TT bike roots, what about all the other new "aero" road bikes coming out like the BMC and the Cervelo S5 Aero frame that's already out for racing? Does this mean that all "aero bikes" are going to suck for crits and canyon racing? I think the trend is trying to make a road bike that is more aero than simply putting drop handlebars on a TT bike and calling it an aero road bike which I don't think some of these manufacturers are doing. I will say I don't like the shifter cables on the Blue AC1 entering the frame on the top tube, that appears to be a TT frame trying to be a road bike.
> 
> I have a riding buddys a Cervelo S5 aero bike and from behind it looks like he's riding a razor blade but from the side it like the bike widens quickly almost like those cartoons where they get flat and then turn to the side and their wide again.


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Leadout1 said:


> I'd steer clear of those bikes. Haven't been around long enough and yes they are flexy. They look nice with all the curves and shapes but that's it! There is a pro team that rides them...go to their site and ask them what they think.


Last I checked you couldn't get any. Out of stock completely. 

I preferred the ride of the Axino. The Axino was stiff in the bottom bracket area and headtube, but still rode really nicely. The AC1, and I think this is an issue with a lot of aero bikes, rode kind of like a 2x4 - not a very refined ride. I was measurably faster on that bike, though. Heard there was some high speed wobble in last year's model. I think Blue has corrected the headtube/TT stiffness issue.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 263221
View attachment 263222

Just finished a rebuild having fun on my Blue.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Hate to see any bike co. go under*

I would hate to see any bike company go under. But unless you're doing low volume steel custom frames it's tough to make it. There are so many great bike already on the market. Sounds like Blue got to large too fast and lost track of their quality control.

I'll stick with my Pinarello...no flex!


----------

